# Kostenpflichtiges Gewinnspiel ohne Anmeldung (Datenmissbrauch ?)



## Jarod (14 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,
bin neu hier und hab versucht möglichst den ganzen Thread zu lesen, aber dennoch ein paar Fragen. Wenn sie schonmal hier beantwortet wurden, sorry.

Also ich hab heute morgen nen Anruf bekommen (war sehr früh und ich noch nicht wirklich wach), ich hätte bei einem Gewinspiele-anmelder nicht gekündigt und nun würden für die kostenlose Probezeit für 3 montae zu 55€ monatlich fortgesetzt.
Als ich sagte ich wüßte von sowas nix, wurde die Dame pampig, sagte sie hätten meine unterschrift und ich würde die Tage eine art willkommenschreiben von ihnen bekommen.

Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass ich nirgendwo mitgemacht habe und schon garkeine Unterschrift abgegeben habe.

Leider habe ich (weil nicht wirklich wach) den namen der Firma nicht mitbekommen.
Nach googeln kommt eigentlich nur topgewinnen.de als der fragliche Anbieter in Frage.

Mein Fragen:
Bin ich nun auch "Opfer" einer solchen Abzocke/Betrugs?
Wie geh ich vor?
Reicht eine entsprechende Antwort per mail, dass hier ein Fehler vorliegt, wenn ich diese Willkommenschreiben habe?
Kann ich einfach wenn es soweit kommt, das Geld wieder zurückbuchen lassen oder muss ich zwingend Anzeige erstatten?

vg und schon mal Danke

Jarod


----------



## dvill (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kostenpflichtiges Gewinnspiel ohne Anmeldung (Datenmissbrauch ?)*

Leider kein Trost, aber es kann noch schlimmer kommen:


> Von dem Konto seiner Mutter sind seit August insgesamt 1500 Euro abgebucht worden, erklärt Walter Schmidt (Name geändert). Firmean mit immer neuen Namen buchten Spieleinsätze oder Mahngebühren ab. Rund 20 Firmen hätten schon auf das Konto der Gersfelderin zugegriffen.


Lottofirmen greifen auf Konto einer Gersfelderin zu


----------



## Jarod (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kostenpflichtiges Gewinnspiel ohne Anmeldung (Datenmissbrauch ?)*

Hi nochmal,

heute kam der nächste gleiche Anruf, hab alles verneint etc.
Allerdings weiß ich nun wie die Firma heißt:
Bonus Tipp 49.
Scheint hier im Forum aber noch keine Erwähnung gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Reducal (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kostenpflichtiges Gewinnspiel ohne Anmeldung (Datenmissbrauch ?)*

..neee aber laß´ dich beruhigen, die Mädels bei der Hotline machen auch nur ihren Job. Gönne dir ein paar lustige Telefonate dieser Art und benutze bitte nie eine Trillerpfeife oder ähnliches dagegen! Alles andere wird sich in Wohlgefallen auflösen!


----------



## Wembley (8 November 2008)

*AW: Kostenpflichtiges Gewinnspiel ohne Anmeldung (Datenmissbrauch ?)*

@ellipropelli

1) Es gibt keine Sammelklagen in Deutschland. Siehe dieser Link:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html

2) Du hast einen klugen Mann. Er liegt vollkommen richtig.


----------

